# Live steam @ the show in Noblesville, IN 1-28-2018



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Our local live steam group will be raising steam on Jim Sanders's portable layout this coming Sunday at the NMRA train show in Noblesville, IN. 10am till 3pm. All are welcome to come raise steam or just watch or learn about small scale live steam.  I will have my newly built Roundhouse Billy equipted with a SSP Slomo inertia device running on the rails for the first time. I will also have a vintage Merlin Maestro to run that is for sale if your looking for your first live steamer. Show is at the 4H fairground, right behind the Tractor Supply Co store along State Road 37. Directions over on the NMRA CID division website. Mike the Aspie


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of my Roundhouse Billy on the move at the show. Not many of our group was able to make it, but Jim, myself, Rich Black and a couple others that I cannot remember names, had fun raising steam all day. Mike the Aspie.


----------

